

Inside Stories from Interviews with Shark Tank Entrepreneurs - granto
http://www.amazon.com/Shark-Tank-MOMpreneurs-Take-Publicity-ebook/dp/B00KTM5V12/ref=sr_1_1_twi_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1416951292&sr=8-1&keywords=shark+tank+mompreneurs

======
granto
[Disclosure: I know the author] Kindle version of this book is free today.
Short quick read with some good data points for funding and getting traction.
Focused more on bringing physical goods to market.

